# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Falcon Box تحديثات :  Miracle Falcon Qualcomm Module 1.7 30th Nov 2017 (Lots of Surprises))

## mohamed73

*Falcon Box  Next Generation Repair Tool  iNNOVATED BY MIRACLE TEAM Qualcomm Module V1.7 (30th Nov)          *  *     * **    **  *:What News Inside :
Added  Falcon Qualcomm Module 1.7 Generic Qualcomm Bootloader Unlock  -Unlock Bootloader  -Relock Bootloader -Edl Mode  -No Need Root / Usb Debug  -Vivo Qualcomm Imei Repair (Method 3) -Improved Universal Network Unlock for Qualcomm Devices -Improved Qualcomm Read Firmware -Improved Qcn Reader / Writer 
Qualcomm Module Features  
Auto Detect Chipset
Auto/Manual Select Loader 
Auto Detection for Following Chips # MSM8x10* *# MSM8x26* *# MSM8610* *# MSM8909* *# MSM8916* *# MSM8917* *# MSM8929* *# MSM8936* *# MSM8937* *# MSM8940* *# MSM8952* *# MSM8953* *# MSM8974* *# MSM8976* *# MSM8992* *# MSM8994* *# MSM8996 
Read Pattern Lock For Qualcomm Devices* *- Supports Read Pattern in Edl Mode 
Write RawFirmware* *- Edl Mode (2 Methods)* *- Fastboot Mode 
List Partitions
Read Firmware
Manually Dump Any Partition
Manually Dump Full Firmware
Auto Make Raw xml   Format
List / Wipe Any Single Partition
Wipe Full Rom
Manual Format
Factory Reset
Remove Account Lock* *- Universal Qualcomm Method* *- Xiaomi Method  Custom Flasher
- Flash Any Custom Image without Full Flash
- Flash Any Partition without Full Flash  Read Information* *- Normal Mode* *- Fastboot Mode* *- Diag Mode* *- Download/Edl Mode  Network Unlock
Read Codes
Direct Unlock - Old Security Method* *- New Security Method * *- Support Most Models  Efs Tool* *- Read Efs* *- Write Efs* *- Reset Efs  Qcn Tool* *- Read Qcn* *- Write Qcn* *- Factory Format  Misc Tab
Enable Diag 
Remove Account Locks* *- Normal Mode* *- Fastboot Mode* *- Edl Mode* *- Diag Mode
Factory Reset* *- Normal Mode* *- Fastboot Mode
Bootloader Lock
Bootloader Unlock
Beta Imei Repair in Edl Mode
Script Generation
Reboot edl Mode 
Repair* *- Write Imei 1 (Most Qualcomm Models Supported)* *- Write Imei 2 (Most Qualcomm Models Supported)* *- Write Meid (Most Qualcomm Models Supported)* *- Write Esn (Most Qualcomm Models Supported)* *- Write Spc (Most Qualcomm Models Supported)* *- Imei Repair for Oppo Qualcomm Devices* *- Imei Repair for OnePLus Qualcomm Devices * *- 5 Different Methods * *- Nv Method* *- Efs Method* *- New Security Method* *- Oppo Method * *- OnePlus Method *  *
Demo Unlock 
2 Different Methods  Demo Unlock Tool* *- Vivo V5 Plus* *- Vivo V7 Plus* *- Vivo Y21L* *- Vivo Y53* *- Vivo Y55* *- Vivo Y55L* *- Vivo Y55S* *- Vivo Y66 * *- Generic*  ** ** **   *** * الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

